# Need some input on re-wiring



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to be re-wiring the tunnel hull here in the next few days, and the nice thing about this hull is it's a pretty basic re-wire. No fancy gauges, engine management systems, doppler radar, etc. 

I only have 6 things I need to run power to: 

Anchor/running lights
A pair of bilge pumps (one in each side of the tunnel)
Trim tabs
Baitwell pump
Depth finder/GPS
12v outlet

I've heard a lot about Blue Sea Systems but can't remember if it was good or bad stuff so I'd like an opinion on their goods if anyone has used them before before I pick anything up. 

I'm thinking along the lines of the blue sea systems # 5025 as a terminal http://bluesea.com/category/5/21/products/5025

Using 16/2 wire to run everything out from the terminal block, and a 10ga from the battery to the block, fused in line of course. My longest run will be from the terminal to the bow lights of course, at maybe 15' max. 

Anyone have any input on my wire gauge choice before I dig into it?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Find that calculator at minn kota

Amperage-voltage-resistance-length

works for small gauge wires also


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Find that calculator at minn kota
> 
> Amperage-voltage-resistance-length
> 
> works for small gauge wires also


Funny, I was just on there yesterday and notice two things about that table when rigging a trolling motor:

First, the table is danged hard to find, and second they don't give you the amp ratings for any of the motors!

What good is the table if you can't find it and don't know the amp rating of the motor you're installing?!??!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

here, try this link, it's a graph

www.westmarine.com/pdf/MarineWire.pdf

note: 2 different graphs for different types of service


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hint: remember to use marine grade=insulated stranded wires wraped w/ a secondary outer cover 

thanks for a new fav. for my boat links

k


----------

